# Mill creek



## mrbencrazy

Hit mill creek yesterday. Very fishable everyone I saw were landing fish.


----------



## creekcrawler

Keep mentioning little creeks like that and you'll see a lot more of "everyone" there.


----------



## Fuzzygrub

You mean like this morning creekcrawler. SMH.


----------



## mrbencrazy

Ha. If you saw how many people were there it was very apparent it's no secret. Lol


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY

It doesn't help an already overcrowded section of tributary where there's usually more hooks in the fish's backs than there are fish. Snag central!


----------



## Fuzzygrub

I should thank you for mentioning Mill Creek. After wasting the morning landing 4, among some of the most skittish fish I have ever seen, at Mill. I left for a feeder in another system, and landed a dozen in a couple of hours. There were no other fishermen at this spot, that usually has some pressure. I guess they were all at Mill.


----------



## MuskieJim

mrbencrazy said:


> Ha. If you saw how many people were there it was very apparent it's no secret. Lol


Its no secret to you and everyone else that lives around there. But when you make posts on the internet where thousands (literally thousands) of people read these posts, you're putting a lot more feet in the water. If you don't think so you and the steelhead may have similar IQ levels.


----------



## creekcrawler

Let me tell you a little story.
About 10 (maybe longer) years ago a good friend told me about the place.
You could go there on a _weekend _ and there were maybe 3 or 4 people there, if that. 
How many now? 
No problem here, I've moved on.


----------



## master of steel

That's why the moderator should be deleting posts about small feeder creeks but knowing some of the people here, there would be howls of protest.


----------



## ztkaz

Has to be the most stupid post yet. When you post about feeders just say the grand, Rocky, etc don't put the name of a small feeder where fish will just get ripped off their beds. Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## mrbencrazy

Wow last time I checked this was supposed to be a place to help each other out What a bunch of dicks


----------



## nooffseason

Mrben that is the classic response on something about spots is that this is a place to help people. I understand that, I've learned a ton from this site and appreciate all of it, but you need to see for yourself the impact that listing specific spots (small creeks) on a site like this will do to that spot. It's detrimental. I know you mention it's already crowded. OK. But I'll tell you this, I hadn't heard of this creek. Now I know of another location I can try when the other rivers are blown. Will I be there often, no, maybe never, but now I know. Honestly, I would have gotten more enjoyment out of finding it on google earth on my own and just driving out there to explore. There are many many lazy fisherman out there that chase reports like this and a lot of those same folks are the ones that don't respect our resources, trash left behind etc. Now think about the guy who's spent hundreds of hours finding creeks like this and other locations, now he might have one less to count on. Hopefully (maybe not) you'll see the impact first-hand.


----------



## Angling

mrbencrazy said:


> Wow last time I checked this was supposed to be a place to help each other out What a bunch of dicks


Thanks for the post Mrben! Youre right.... Bunch of dicks! There are plenty for everyone! If you helped 1 angler have a better day, Great!


----------



## master of steel

mrbencrazy said:


> Wow last time I checked this was supposed to be a place to help each other out What a bunch of dicks


It's not a question of helping, but exercising common sense. These feeder creeks are very small and many of the fish are spawning and are vulnerable to snagging. But unfortunately for some here it goes in one ear and out the other


----------



## fishinnick

899 views and counting(honestly thought there would be more, but anyways.....that number is still waaay too many). I too hope it takes pressure off the other streams when the bigger water is high. EVERYONE GO TO MILL!!!!! 

For the future, Grand trib is more than enough info.

I've seen spot burning first hand with one of my favorite local spots(not steelhead). A couple groups of people on Facebook started blowing the place up a few years ago and now everyone talks about it and people are driving from hours away to fish it. Was never like that 3 or 4 years ago. Now it's a zoo during some parts of the year. Really sad.....more litter as well. I've also seen the impact on a few small trout streams in PA, but I'll stop my rant there....


----------



## pafisher

Because Al Gore invented the internet I blame it all on him.Yes I have seen what happens when secret spots are mentioned on the net,they are trampeled soon after the mention.


----------



## rickerd

No body needs to mention any spot specifically on the internet. Not even on the big rivers. Just leads to spoonfeeding instead of actually teaching others to catch a fish. 

Another site I was on used to have a rule about no posting of any specific spots. And you could not even mention a stream that was not stocked. Any post breaking those rules used to be deleted immediately when discovered by moderators. I agreed with that approach and I still do. Sadly Some people don't know what they don't know or don't care to protect the resource from over population. We are not being Dicks just good stewards of the resources. This is all about respect for your resource and your fellow persons. 

Maybe you guys are not even old enough to remember what it was like before Steelhead in Ohio. You need to appreciate what we now have and protect it as best you can. Or we can lose the enjoyment so many people have worked to create. I grew up with no trout opportunities in Ohio and have seen this lead to much enjoyment for me, my family and friends, and plenty of out of towners who know how to respect this too. 

Hope others will learn to appreciate these opportunities as well. 

Get out and fish the main rivers now. They are prime.
Rickerd


----------



## rickerd

PAfisher you may appreciate this.
My father in law was in the Army and their computer rooms when the internet actually was invented and Al Gore was just out of diapers. It really burned him up when Al would lie about that one.

Rickerd


----------



## Angling

Damn, algor Didnt invent the internet?!?? 

Every steelhead caught in an ohio stream is stocked.... Ill stick to the strays west of vermillion. Been doing it for 50 years. Odnr will continue to make sure the internet doesnt ruin it for you cleveland boys.


----------



## mischif

I think everyone should stop crying about people mentioning where they caught fish in their posts. They are not breaking any rules by doing so. Just because some of us do not share our spots online doesn't mean we can ridicule others for doing so.


----------



## creekcrawler

> Just because some of us do not share our spots online doesn't mean we can ridicule others for doing so.


I disagree. If someone has the right to blab about small tribs, we have he right to ridicule the noob.


----------



## Thenewb

I for one jus began steelhead fishing by myself this year and could not for the longest time understand where the fish were, but this post helped me understand that the fish are in small creeks and not in the actual rivers that I was fishing lol(bunch of wasted time it feels like) so I thank you for your input and agree that all these assholes on here need to take a chill pill, not everyone is as an advanced Angeler as you are okay? Thanks.


----------



## Angling

Typical noob talk. Tell ya what, I hope you find every little feeder creek in ohio then post a thread! Best of luck Thenewb!!!! Tight lines buddy!!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Threads like this remind me of why steelheading is not at the top of my list anymore


----------



## snag

We used to go to mill creek when u might see 1 car in the lot when u got there , it was great then, salmon would go up it for spawning , I think that was in the. 80s. Now I may go once a year . Same with arcola before those houses went up upstream was some great fishing for steel and cohos ..


----------



## ztkaz

Thenewb said:


> I for one jus began steelhead fishing by myself this year and could not for the longest time understand where the fish were, but this post helped me understand that the fish are in small creeks and not in the actual rivers that I was fishing lol(bunch of wasted time it feels like) so I thank you for your input and agree that all these assholes on here need to take a chill pill, not everyone is as an advanced Angeler as you are okay? Thanks.



You think there aren't fish in the main rivers lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Angling

ztkaz said:


> You think there aren't fish in the main rivers lol?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


He said he wasnt an advanced angler like you lol!


----------



## W DeMarco

This isn't any random creek. It's a metropark! How many people would cry foul if I said Euclid creek? A very popular fishing spot for all types of angling. Now how about Big creek? Every single one of us that hits HHW walk through it to the grand. 

I think we all can be a bit more objective in our protectionism. 

For "the noob", it's about when AND where.


----------



## wormNbobber

Just my 2 cents.....i fish mill creek a "ton", and the most people I have seen fishing is 2 people fishing the creek mouth. Most boats that come back there are just throwing cast net and maybe throw a lure for a few minutes. I honestly don't think it gets a ton of pressure. It can be a great bank fishing spot!


----------



## Thenewb

Angling said:


> Typical noob talk. Tell ya what, I hope you find every little feeder creek in ohio then post a thread! Best of luck Thenewb!!!! Tight lines buddy!!


 I'm guna hit every single one buddy, hope to see you out their at your private honey holes so I can take ur fish &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Angling

Thenewb said:


> I'm guna hit every single one buddy, hope to see you out their at your private honey holes so I can take ur fish &#128514;&#128514;


Ill be smiling and loving every second posting pics on this site, telling everyone to join in the fun!


----------



## snag

wormNbobber said:


> Just my 2 cents.....i fish mill creek a "ton", and the most people I have seen fishing is 2 people fishing the creek mouth. Most boats that come back there are just throwing cast net and maybe throw a lure for a few minutes. I honestly don't think it gets a ton of pressure. It can be a great bank fishing spot!



Just curious what mill creek are u talking about ? The one I went to never had boats at the mouth.???


----------



## Angling

Think hes from cinncy, ......


----------



## snag

How'd that end up on a northern steelhead site!!


----------



## Angling

Lol.... Trolling...


----------



## fishinnick

wormNbobber said:


> just throwing cast net and maybe throw a lure for a few minutes


^^ this part isn't far from the truth.....


----------



## Lundy

creekcrawler said:


> I disagree. If someone has the right to blab about small tribs, we have he right to ridicule the noob.


Actually, no, you don't.

You all need to cool this stuff.


----------

